# Wasserverlust



## Andreas (27. Juli 2009)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Habe vor 2 Wochen meinen Schwimmteich neu befüllt, habe einen Wasserverlust von 1 - 2cm auf einer Oberfläche von ca 40 m² ( ca 6m * 7m)in den frühen Morgenstunden von(1:00 bis 6:00 früh).
Am Tag bleibt der Teich konstant . 
Habe mir die vorhandenen Themen bereits angesehen, bin nicht schlauer geworden, bitte um Tipps und möglichen Lösungen zu meinem Thema.


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo, 

würde fast sagen, da trinkt einer heimlich bei Nacht aus deinem Teich.
Spass beiseite: Hast du irgendwelche Pumpen, die nur nachts laufen?
Oder wird dein Wasserpegel bei Tag automatisch mit Frischwasser ausgeglichen?

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Andreas (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Markus!

Es erfolgt keine automatische Frischwasserzufuhr, ausser durch Verdunstung verloren gegangenes Wasser. Habe die Pumpe zur Zeit ausgeschaltet um Wasserverlust genauer eingrenzen zu können. 

lg andreas


----------



## marcus18488 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Andreas

das komische ist, dass du den Wasserverlust nur bei Nacht feststellst. Schon mal mit Kondensmilch versucht, am Rand entlang ein paar Tropfen reingeben, ob irgendwo eine kleine Undichtigkeit ist? Da sieht man die Sogwirkung hervorragend. Hab so bei mir auch ne Leckstelle in meiner Folie entdeckt. 

Lg Marcus


----------



## günter-w (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Andreas, der tägliche Wasserverlust währe noch im zulässigen Bereich. Was mich an deinen Angaben stört sind die Zeiten. Normal währe, Tagsüber die Verdunstung von 1-1,5cm und Nachts bleibt es konstant. Ich kenn deinen Teich jetzt nicht vom Konzept her, kannst du mal eine Skizze einstellen vielleicht hilft uns das weiter.


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Günter,
Der Wasserverlust hat sich Nachts vermindert, z. Zt.  ca 0,5 cm, stelle baldigst Photos ein. Vermute das ich den Teich zu schnell neu befüllt habe. 
Es würde mich intressieren wieviel Wasserverlust bei schönen Wetter dein Teich hat?
lg Andreas


----------



## CityCobra (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*



günter-w schrieb:


> Normal währe, Tagsüber die Verdunstung von 1-1,5cm und Nachts bleibt es konstant.


Bei jedem Teich, oder abhängig von Größe, Form, Art und Tiefe?
Falls ja, wie errechnet man das?


----------



## Eugen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Falls ja, wie errechnet man das?



Gar nicht. Das sind Erfahrungswerte. Die Verdunstung hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
Temperatur,Windgeschwindigkeit,Luftfeuchte uam.

Aber bitte nun keine Umfrage "Wieviel verdunstet bei euch täglich"


----------



## CityCobra (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*



Eugen schrieb:


> Aber bitte nun keine Umfrage "Wieviel verdunstet bei euch täglich"


Keine Angst - Kommt nicht!  
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## günter-w (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Andreas, Eugen hat es schon geschrieben es sind Erfahrungswerte die von Region zu Regio unterschiedlich sein können. bei uns liegt die Verdunstung bei ca. 1cm/Tag ist es heiß und windig können es auch mal knapp 2cm werden. Was ich festgestellt habe das Maß ist in unsere Gegend bei allen Teichen fast gleich nur das entsprechende Volumen des Verdunsteten Teichwassers ist dann entsprechen unterschiedlich.


----------

